# Possible succesful Phidippus regius mating



## TheTyro (Dec 20, 2009)

I paired my biggest male regius, Sting, with my largest female Fireball and he managed to impress her! I was hovering over with tweezers in the event she wanted to devour him, I was ready to get between XD 

He did his little courtship display, she was eyeing him with interest and he bravely went forward to do his thing. The cutest part was watching Fireball lower herself and extend her arms outwards, while waving them slowly up and down, adjusting herself for his palps.

I took a few poopy pictures, but I didn't bother to take better lit ones for fear they would finish and she would eat him. So I'll edit them and post them up soon.

If I manage to raise the spiderlings, I will likely be selling them. I've never done it before so I hope some survive. I'm hoping that since both the parents were nicely sized, their offspring will be too. Anyone else have success raising Phidippus babies? And is anyone interested in buying captive bred ones? So much to learn! Thankfully my Tegenaria gigantea egg sac developed around 30 adorable babies two days ago, so they will be good for walking me though!

Pictures!:


























A good picture of the mom:





Mommy in front, another female regius behind her:





Mommy on the left, Phidippus audax " Nomi" on the left:





Yum! She is a fearless, confident hunter. She even yanked a cricket out of my tweezers.





The dad, while he while he was "sleeping":

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TheTyro (Dec 20, 2009)

Now with pictures!


----------



## ZergFront (Dec 27, 2009)

WOW! I want those!! :drool:


----------



## TheTyro (Dec 27, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> WOW! I want those!! :drool:


If she lays a sac, and I have lots of babies I could definitely sell some to you. I think I'll probably have to be giving them in bulk or something like that. XD I really hope she does, and that they are big...Sting and Fireball are my largest jumpers, I'm curious to see if their size will make a difference and what they might look like!

I also love how their feet look cloven hooved, like a pig or deers foot. 

I have to succeed with these guys.


----------



## StephanieH (Dec 27, 2009)

Send me some too!!!  I've been looking for jumpers.


----------



## Scylla (Dec 27, 2009)

You will have loads of TINY babies so have fruit flies ready.  Day old crickets work too. They're going to need them.  Also, they are so small you will have problems separating them and you will have canabalism.  I usually keep a few for myself and release the rest into my yard.  Have fun!


----------



## Scylla (Dec 27, 2009)

BTW, Great pictures!


----------



## TheTyro (Jan 31, 2010)

Just an update, but so far this particular female hasn't laid a sac. Her abdomen is fairly large but doesn't scream "gravid"....she's been kind of clumsier than usual and slow. I don't really know why. I'm still hoping she'll lay one, but it's been more than a month.

The weird thing is I bred my other female and her abdomen didn't look as large as Fireball's, but last night she laid an egg sac! My first one! She's guarding it so sweetly. 

So I hope the eggs are fertilized  I am excited!


----------



## buthus (Jan 31, 2010)

Great photos!


----------

